# PIX-LINK Wireless AC 1200M Wi-Fi Repeater/Router/AP LV-AC05 Firmware update.



## fbennett (Jul 17, 2017)

Hi,

I have the the PIX-LINK Wireless AC 1200M Wi-Fi Repeater/Router/AP Model: LV-AC05.

Does anyone have the PIX-LINK website?

Does anyone know where I can get the latest Firmware for the PIX-LINK Wireless AC 1200M Wi-Fi Repeater/Router/AP Model: LV-AC05?

Thank you. :smile:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Seems to be a generic model (ie: listed under different names in different regions). Which is likely why there isn't a website. Likely isn't an updated firmware either. Check the User Manual for a website.


----------

